# how to deal with everything



## poohbear71 (Dec 14, 2010)

We are trying for 2nd child.  First from FET.  Am finding things so hard with demands of treatment and DD.  We are having problems with tantrums and general bad behaviour at the moment and I worry that the treatment is doomed to fail.  Very worried about how to manage post ET with stress of DD behaviour and physical demands that result.  I also have health problems so its very complicated.

I know I can't make it work and what will be will be, but also feel like we don't have a chance and are just wasting our money.

Sorry for moaning its been a bad day!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just wanted to send you a hug....  

I was really up against it with my tx that ended up with DD1 and it also seemed "doomed to fail"

then I was quite ill (on nasty not to be used in pgy drugs and due a nasty hospital procedure) and had the demands of an at that time sick baby that I was lifting and carrying everywhere (and being kicked and bounced on etc) and a lot of home stress and then found out I was naturally pg which resulted in DD2 

Just wanted to say there is often no rhyme or reason to why tx will or will not work.  Sometimes those who have the most serene situations at home etc fail where those up against the world are successful.

Hope it all works out for you


----------



## poohbear71 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Twice blessed


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

how are you doing today poohbear?xx


----------



## poohbear71 (Dec 14, 2010)

Did not get any sleep so rather worn out, but feeling more positive and gave myself a good talking to and trying to stop feeling sorry for myself.

have my DR scan tomorrow so should hopefully start stims and get rid of some of the horrid side effects of DR.

Thanks for asking after me, hope you are ok.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

will be keeping an eye on progress sometimes this perid is very hard emotionally as you are gearing up etc and the drugs dont help!  Wishing you all the best.

Thanks for asking, Im doing ok x


----------

